# clapps bottle



## gracie_0312 (Nov 15, 2007)

can some one tell me what was in the clapps bottle the person who gave it to me said it was prune juice would like to know age and if any value it has clapps and the measurind up to 4 oz..and also what is the clear one  is I know it's 3 1/8 oz thanks


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Nov 15, 2007)

The clear one is an ink with no monetary value. As for what was in the Clapp bottle........ Penicillin maybe??[8|][]


----------



## dixiedeerslaya (Nov 20, 2007)

i have several of those claps bottles.... pretty common i think.... some kinda medicine


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 20, 2007)

Baby food and or nurser bottle


----------

